# Mystery Black Rat snake



## Primogen (Apr 16, 2013)

I could use some help potentially identifying this snake.
As the UK will know way more about it than the SA folks.

So I recently acquired this Black rat snake from a very well known breeder here in South Africa. She originally imported it from the states a good couple years back as a Brindle Albino but I have my doubts as no pictures I have found match what mine looks like.

Here is the enigma. the eyes are ruby pink as they don't show in the picture.







.

I'm not looking for any definitive answers but just an idea of what it could be.


----------



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

To be honest you would probably get a better response in the snake forum.


----------



## Darth_Vandal87 (Mar 2, 2008)

Looks similar to a T+ albino black ratsnake I used to have mine was very white and pink with pink/ redeyes definitely post this in snakes section you might have a better chance of getting a definite answer.
Dan


----------

